# Yeast Containers ... Small Ones



## JasonY (25/4/04)

Does anyone have any nifty *small* containers for storing their liquid yeast containers? I am using stubbies atm. I currently have 2 strains running and am looking to move to three or four. I like to make about 6 starters for storage so this could be 24 stubbies max ...

Now thats a lot of space in the fridge. I would like to drop them down to som ekind of smaller container say 50ml or so. Has anyone seen anything suitable out there?


----------



## devilsaltarboy (25/4/04)

JasonY said:


> Does anyone have any nifty *small* containers for storing their liquid yeast containers? I am using stubbies atm. I currently have 2 strains running and am looking to move to three or four. I like to make about 6 starters for storage so this could be 24 stubbies max ...
> 
> Now thats a lot of space in the fridge. I would like to drop them down to som ekind of smaller container say 50ml or so. Has anyone seen anything suitable out there?


 Im looking to get hold of some biological shot bottles as they are termed in either 100mL or 50mL. They can withstand very high pressures and are cheap autoclavable/pressure cookable. Ill post here when I find out source.
Otherwise one of the cheap soft drink companies (generic stuff) has 200 mL bottles PET type which would do the job I guess and are a lot smaller than stubbie


----------



## Kai (25/4/04)

How about specimen bottles, like the ones you pee in? Not durable enough?


Unused ones, of course.


----------



## Kai (25/4/04)

Sorry for the double reply.. do you mean Schott bottles, altar boy? Because you're right, they would be an excellent idea if you don't mind shelling out a bit more for somethung durable.

The official site is here

[edit: bottles]


----------



## sosman (25/4/04)

These guys carry a range of glass bottles (including schott)

Science Supplies Australia

They are in Mitcham and you can just walk in a buy stuff.


----------



## JasonY (25/4/04)

hmm nice bottles but ~$6 for the 50ml ones .... fark I could buy a lot of yeast for the price of two dozen. 

Kai, not sure about specimen bottles, not sure how well they seal although I guess they must be ok otherwise there would be a lot of piss spilt about 

Maybee those blood testubes would be good also ... anyone here a phlebotomist?


----------



## jayse (25/4/04)

MAH showed me some 'poo' speciman containers yesterday they look the goods.
just like a small plastic jar they even have a scrapping out part attached under the lid.

Or you can get the ones doctors use with a clear container with a yellow lid.
I know a drug maker (a legal one, not clandestien) i'll see where they get them from.

Jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/4/04)

Jason

There is a company called Silverlock in Perth (Catalano Rd from memory) that make plastic bottles, I use them for water sample bottles. They also do fermenter and cc type containers. But I think they have a minimum order, would probably have to buy a few hundred.

I currently have 8 strains in the yeast library, each of which doesnt get used that often. I gave up on the 6 stubbie thing cos a) that leaves no room in the fridge for beer and B) by the time I get to stubbie No 6 it is years old. So I regenerate the yeast every brew. Build a 1.5 l starter, pitch 1 l, split 500 ml into a stubbie (plastic coke bottle). Keep only one yeast bottle in the fridge at any one time for each strain and rebuild it to 1.5 l every time I use it. For me the big advantage is minimising the fridge storage time for any one yeast.


----------



## Linz (25/4/04)

GL,
do you think you would have enough yeast if you used a 390ml bottle??


----------



## JasonY (25/4/04)

jayse laughing my ass off over the 'poo' containers, I cant see the scraper coming in too handy unless you have a thick slurry .

GL, how big are the bottles (ml?). I keep 6 stubbies from the orginal smack pack to try and keep the strain pure for as long as possible ... my next SFA will confirm if I flogged the last 1272 too much. However I can see that once I get more strains of yeast this may not be possible to do.


----------



## RobW (26/4/04)

JasonY said:


> Kai, not sure about specimen bottles, not sure how well they seal although I guess they must be ok otherwise there would be a lot of piss spilt about
> 
> Maybee those blood testubes would be good also ... anyone here a phlebotomist?


 I work in a lab so have access to all that stuff. The yellow top 50 ml urine bottles are OK but I prefer to store my yeast in 5 ml tubes under sterile water as described on the Craftbrewer site. You can fit a lot of them into a small space. If you can get blood collection tubes make sure they are plain ones and don't contain anticoagulant. I doubt EDTA & the like would be yeast-friendly. Look out for plain tubes with clot activators too - don't know what they might do to your yeast.


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/4/04)

Jason
The smallest I used to buy was 125 ml, but I vaguely recall they did a 50 ml. I can see the point of maintaining the purity of the original yeast, but still worry about extended fridge storage without regenerating.
Linz
For the fridge split? I think 390 ml would work fine, taken from a fully fermenting starter with a good yeast count.

Then again, I have a 1056 starter not starting at the moment, maybe my whole yeast management thing needs revising. And since my system puts all the yeast cells in one basket, I dont have fall-back stubbies, so it will be safale if it doesnt go.


----------



## MAH (27/4/04)

I use specimen jars. I've got jars for urine, clear with yellow top, and faecaes, white with a brown top. The faecaes jars are good for scooping yeast out of a fermenter, becuase they have a little scooper on the inside of the lid. Yeasts like 1028 leave a thick cake that is easily scooped up and into the jar (which has been soaked in what ever steriliser you prefer). 

The jars have a lot of space in the fridge compared to stubbies. Having a few friends who are doctors and nurses helps "locate" the jars. 

I also have a few larger lab grade bottles that are made from pyrex which are great for for putting into the microwave to sterlise starter wort. The bottles can be rapidly chilled ready for pitching the yeast into, so you can build up the cell count. Only problem with bottles like this, is they are around $12 each.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## sosman (27/4/04)

There is no guesswork involved in identifying the bottle contents with the colour coding of the lids.


----------



## Justin (27/4/04)

I work in a lab and bot presterilised 10 or 15 ml disposable plastic tubes (technically termed "yellow cap tubes"  ). These are ideal for me. I also use glass petri dishes and glass test tubes for slants and plating.

Try www.livingstone.com.au for cheap labware, good if your local but for orders involving mail I think you need to spend a few extra dollars to make it worthwhile. Postage is $16.50 to capital cities and $22 to country areas. A pack of 100 tubes like those discribed above is about $16. Why not by an Erlenmyer Flask as well for your culturing and a few other goodies.

Or try dropping into schools or any labs/hospitals/institutes and see if they will give you some. You could try bribing kids with lollies to smuggle them out for you 

It's good to know someone.

JD


----------



## Gout (27/4/04)

I found?!?!  some "test tube"like things at work, they hold about 6ml and i got 3 to test at home, 

found that i needed the 3 for just one stubbie slurry (filling each to about 5ml)

so i guess a 15ml would be about perfect!

If anyone knows where to buy these is melbourne i'd love to try them out

(if i wasn't lazy i would have got a photo of the test tubes i used, they really take up no room, there great)

P.S i am lazy

P.P.S what size is white labs yeast tubes? this would give a good indication to the size required


----------



## Linz (27/4/04)

White labs tubes are actually PET bottle blanks (ie. before they blow them up to 1.25 litre bottles and such)


----------



## Gout (27/4/04)

idea of their volume?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (27/4/04)

There are some imported soft drinks around in 200ml glass bottles (Italian I think). I have used these bottles for short term storage. I don't know how strong they are though if you capped a yeast in them that wasn't completely finished

Pedro


----------



## peter (3/5/04)

white labs containers arn't very big-i reckon about 80ml.


----------



## Hoops (11/8/04)

I've put a couple of replys on Batz Yeast Starter thread but thought it belongs better here.
I am also looking for some small bottles that are preferably glass and pressure-cooker safe. The Schott bottles look perfect but are pretty expensive. Found one link with prices here




50ml $7.45 ($2.40ea for 100 from "Labglass")



100ml $7.30 ($2.00ea for 100 from "Labglass")



250ml $8.20

EDIT: Added bulk prices


----------



## JasonY (11/8/04)

They look bloody good but I just can't justify that price  will continue my quest for cheap small containers. Will be interested if you turn anything up hoops.


----------



## Hoops (11/8/04)

Yeah, too costly for me to justify aswell. Hopefully something similar at a better price will present itself.
Hoops

PS Can anyone "acquire" these schott bottles or at least get a discount of some kind?


----------



## Gout (11/8/04)

does that mean flog them and sell them off  

hheeheh
yeah i'd be interested also


----------



## pint of lager (11/8/04)

Are the lids on the schott bottles pressure cooker safe too?


----------



## Hoops (12/8/04)

Yeah, up to 140C, that's why I think they would be perfect for what we're after.


----------



## Hoops (12/8/04)

Just called a few lab supply companys and for a bulk buy of 100 bottles......
25ml $2.35ea
50ml $2.40ea
100ml $2.00ea
This is including GST so it works out a fair bit cheaper that way.
Hoops


----------



## JasonY (12/8/04)

Hoops I would be interested in 15 - 20 of the 100mL (or 50mL) if you end up doing a bulk order


----------



## Justin (12/8/04)

Guys, also look at www.livingstone.com.au for lab supplies. In my experience they are cheaper than most places.

They have schott bottles for a bit cheaper than the above (not sure about the price when buying 100 though, but individually they are a bit cheaper). They also have 2L erlenmeyer flasks for $11.28 each (3L $22.55). I think they are in Sydney, freight is $16.50 to capital cities, $22 to country areas so you have to buy a few items to make the freight worth while-hence you should also buy an erlenmeyer flask  

I have 3X 1L schott bottles and they rock, I use them for everything, particularly autoclaving my wort for my starters. I just have 3X 500ml of sterile wort sitting in them most of the time. I also use a 2L erlenmeyer for my starter and I think these vessels rock too. I boil it on the stove, use it on a magnetic stirrer and also pump air into it and I like it.

Unfortunately I don't have a ready supply of them to sell-mine are on long term loan . But if you can get them for a decent price I recommend them.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## johnno (12/8/04)

I'll just keep using 600/390 ml PET bottles.

cheers


----------



## Hoops (12/8/04)

Justin said:


> Guys, also look at www.livingstone.com.au for lab supplies. In my experience they are cheaper than most places.
> 
> They have schott bottles for a bit cheaper than the above (not sure about the price when buying 100 though, but individually they are a bit cheaper


 JD
I followed a link and called livingstone and they quoted me:
50ml $4.50
100ml $4.40
This is for bulk (50+)
Can you either get a price for us or post the phone number of who you deal with
Thanks
Hoops


----------



## Hoops (12/8/04)

Justin said:


> I have 3X 1L schott bottles and they rock, I use them for everything, particularly autoclaving my wort for my starters.


Do you put the whole bottle, sealed, with wort into the autoclave?
Could you pressure cook them full of wort?
I assumed that they were pulled apart, steralised, then filled.


----------



## Justin (12/8/04)

Hang on with the ordering details and I'll see, I just have a catalogue on my desk for it so I'll try and find out. It has an order form in the back.

I just put my wort in the bottles, just using hot water to dissolve the DME, screw the lid on-THEN CRACK THE LID BACK HALF A TURN- so that it can breathe and vent excess pressure, then into the autoclave. Make sure the lid is loose and can breathe otherwise you have a bomb. Take out of the autoclave at the end of the cycle and then let cool a bit and shut the lid. Shuting the lid too early ends up with a vacuum and makes the lid bloody hard to get off. 

These would work in a pressure cooker in exactly the same manner, an autoclave is just a big timed pressure cooker anyway so these bottles would be ideal for this purpose. Lids are good up to 140C I think and the glass (pyrex or borosilicate,may be the same thing?) withstands heating and cooling pretty well. I've never seen one break under thermal stress but I still wouldn't really test it by dunking a hot one in ice cold water or vice versa.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Hoops (12/8/04)

Thanks JD
I will wait for your reply
Hoops


----------



## Justin (12/8/04)

Ok Hoops, the guy that gets our stuff says you can just order online with a credit card. He seems to think that there are no issues with sales to the public and I have read through the terms and conditions on the site and can see no apparent obstacles for small orders to the public. I have just sent them an email to confirm that online orders to the public are possible.

As far as I can see you just need to register on the site to give you access to the prices. You can just go through and click the items that you want and send them to the shopping basket and check out. Just wait until I get an email back to confirm that there are no problems.

N.B. They have Schott bottles on special at the moment for about 10c more each than your quoted price for 50+ above. Go to the Profile page and select specials, also for bigger sizes as well.

Hope it helps, 

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Justin (12/8/04)

Here's the reply Hoops, all systems go it you want to. I was pretty sure that it was this straight forward but this just confirms it. Hopefully the Federal Police or ASIO wont think your up to no good and running a meth lab or something and come and bust your a$$. 

Dear Dr Evil (shhhhh! ) 

Thank you for your enquiry. The Website is open to sales for public. Register with us and browse for the products that is of your interest. Once the products have been selected, the site will take you through the purchasing process step by step. In regard to the payment, you have the option to pay by credit card or use an established Livingstone's account number. Credit card payment is encrypted and processed through CommSecure (http://www.commsecure.com.au/htdocs/payments.html).


----------



## barfridge (12/8/04)

To answer an earlier question, White Labs tubes are 35mL


----------



## Hoops (13/8/04)

Justin said:


> N.B. They have Schott bottles on special at the moment for about 10c more each than your quoted price for 50+ above. Go to the Profile page and select specials, also for bigger sizes as well.
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> Cheers, Justin


JD
I can't link to the Laboratory section, and under the "profile" page there are only 1 heading and 2 subheadings:
CORPORATE PROFILE>> 
- OVERVIEW
- FEATURES 
No "specials" heading. (www.livingstone.com.au is that the correct address?)

Anyway you said that the prices are 10c more so $4.60 and $4.50 for 50ml & 100ml respectively?
Labglass in Brisbane has them for $2.40 & $2.00 (50ml & 100ml) for a bulk (100) purchase so hopefully we can get a few guys together and buy 100 of them.
Thanks for the info
Hoops


----------



## Justin (13/8/04)

I can't link through either Hoops, guessing it must have gone down because I could get through yesterday. I guess if your interested then keep trying.

Cheers, JD


----------



## Batz (13/8/04)

I can get small plastic ones , about 100ml I think


Batz


----------



## devilsaltarboy (13/8/04)

The glass shot bottles are made of borosilicate glass, this is very resistant to thermal shock. We freeze dry things in shot bottles and dip into liquid nitrogen (bloody cold), no evidence of thermal shock whatsoever. The glass is also obviously chemical resistant, clean them with caustic. The schott bottles will handle an autoclave easily. I have never seen borosilicate glass crack under thermal shock and I use this type of glass routinely and abuse the crap out of it
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Justin (13/8/04)

I've never broken one either and I abuse them a bit too in the lab, even dropping them, they are bloody strong and really good pieces of equipment. I love them for culturing, along with my erlenmeyer flask. Not bragging but I also scored a thermostatically controlled water bath the other day (0-100C range controlled by a dial) which is great for sitting my cultures in while building up my starters. It was being thrown out due to frail breaking plastic around the top-promptly into my car it went. Real bonus seeing as my house is pretty cold most of the time (~10C) and I haven't built a little culturing fermentation box.

JD


----------



## MAH (13/8/04)

I have a 500ml Schott bottle sitting on my desk with me at work today :lol: . I'm culturing up a yeast, and I know my empty house will be quite cold, but in the office it's nice and warm. Not quite as elegant as Justin's water bath, but it's doing the trick.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## GMK (13/8/04)

Batz said:


> I can get small plastic ones , about 100ml I think
> 
> 
> Batz


 Batz

If they are the same size containers you gave me - they are 200ml.

Will have some more if you want to send them down - let me know how much.


----------



## Hoops (13/8/04)

Justin said:


> Not bragging but I also scored a thermostatically controlled water bath the other day (0-100C range controlled by a dial) which is great for sitting my cultures in while building up my starters. It was being thrown out due to frail breaking plastic around the top-promptly into my car it went. Real bonus seeing as my house is pretty cold most of the time (~10C) and I haven't built a little culturing fermentation box.
> 
> JD


 BRAGGER!


----------



## Batz (13/8/04)

GMK

The ones I was talking about are smaller ken , but I can get you more of the sort I gave you before if you want

Batz


----------



## big d (13/8/04)

or if you work in the right industry with a lab get to know the lab chicks or the chemist as they have an endless array of glass and plastic ware.its brewers heaven.i love our work lab.im always on the prowl.

cheers
big d


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/8/04)

the small bottles that contain flavouring for home made hooch are glass with a screw top, maybe a bit small but just a thought.


----------



## GMK (14/8/04)

Batz said:


> GMK
> 
> The ones I was talking about are smaller ken , but I can get you more of the sort I gave you before if you want
> 
> Batz


 yes batz - like to get a few more if you happy to send them...

6 - to a dozen would be good...

PM me with a price....

Can you help me with an adaptor to go from male gas turret thread to 1/2inch male - prefer SS but anything will do.
Gas turret thread is not 1/4 or 3/8 BSP
Think it is NPT something around 9mm imperial equivalent.

thanks


----------



## Hoops (14/8/04)

Is anyone else interested in some of the Schott Duran bottles?
To get them cheap we need to buy 100 and it looks like 80 are spoken for already.
I think the 50ml are the preference at $2.40ea.
Hoops


----------



## JasonY (14/8/04)

hoopsunitedbrewery said:


> looks like 80 are spoken for already.


 Hope you have me down for 15 - 20 if you get them :huh:


----------



## Hoops (14/8/04)

Yep  So far I have you down for 15-20, myself for 20, my LHBS for 20, and maybe devilsaltarboy for 20.


----------



## Linz (15/8/04)

Whats the damage for 20,$$$ ????


Its late and I cant be buggered doing the math and not sure of the cost youre focusing on


----------



## Hoops (15/8/04)

Linz said:


> Whats the damage for 20,$$$ ????
> 
> Its late and I cant be buggered doing the math and not sure of the cost youre focusing on


 $2.40ea so 20 are $48


----------



## Justin (15/8/04)

:mellow: <_< :angry: <_< :lol:   

I love these little faces. 

Oh and my stuffs cooler than your stuff hoops


----------



## Hoops (15/8/04)

Justin said:


> :mellow: <_< :angry: <_< :lol:
> 
> I love these little faces.
> 
> Oh and my stuffs cooler than your stuff hoops


  :angry:  :unsure:  
Not when I get my SS conical


----------



## Justin (15/8/04)

Doh! You win <_< 

Hope it rusts


----------



## dreamboat (16/8/04)

I'd be in for 20 as well, much smaller than the test tubes that I have been considering, and with flat bases too... pretty hard to beat.


dreamboat


----------



## Darren (16/8/04)

Howdy,
I like the 500ml schott bottles. You can use them to sterilise your starter (boiling in microwave) plunge into cold water or ice to chill, then pitch and ferment the starter all in the same bottle. If you dont need your starter immediately simply screw the lid shut and its ready for next time.
Darren


----------



## Hoops (16/8/04)

dreamboat said:


> I'd be in for 20 as well, much smaller than the test tubes that I have been considering, and with flat bases too... pretty hard to beat.
> 
> 
> dreamboat


 Well, thats the 100 then. I am waiting for a reply from a homebrew club who may have a few interested people as well. Might be able to get 200 a bit cheaper?
Will call labglass and get them to order 100 in. I will be in Brisbane within the next few weeks so I can either pick them up, or someone down that way could get them.
Hoops


----------



## sosman (16/8/04)

Has anyone used this kind of bottle. I think caps are extra but they are glass and 50ml.







They are $60 for a pack of 160.

http://www.ssapl.com.au/details.php?pid=5582


----------



## johnno (16/8/04)

These dudes here also stock a lot of jars, bottles etc.
I have priced the longnecks here. They do not list prices but will give them over the phone. Same as the brewshops sell. They were reasonably priced. The more you buy the cheaper it is.
I've posted this site before.

http://www.plasdene.com.au/

cheers


----------



## Hoops (17/8/04)

hoopsunitedbrewery said:


> Just called a few lab supply companys and for a bulk buy of 100 bottles......
> 50ml $2.40ea
> 100ml $2.00ea
> This is including GST so it works out a fair bit cheaper that way.


:angry: :angry: F#$K !!! :angry: :angry: 

Spoke to "labglass" <_< to check when they could have the bottles by and the F$#K'n dirty son of a bitch gave me a dodgy quote last week  :angry: 

When I asked "how much for 100 Schott Duran screw top autoclavable bottles" he somehow F$#Ked it up and gave me the item number and prices of beakers??!! :huh: :angry: 

Their actual quote is $4.44 for 50ml and $3.84 for 100ml :angry: 

This now makes Rowe Scientific the cheapest at $3.75 for 50ml or 100ml.
Rowe Scientific also have Simax brand 100ml for $3.05. (don't make 50ml though)
These prices need GST added too  

I am still keen to get some so can you guys let me know if you are still interested, and if so how many. Or better yet if anyone finds a cheaper supplier let me know.
Failing that I'll just go out and buy some at full price  
Hoops
:angry:


----------



## dreamboat (17/8/04)

Getting a bit pricey for me hoops, I would still take maybe a dozen which would let me ranch 3 or 4 strains. I believe that the Simax stuff is okay (pyrex by another name) but i am not sure on the 100ml capacity, but if the group order heads for the simax, then I might still look at 20.....

this hobby is supposed to help to save money...


dreamboat


----------



## dreamboat (17/8/04)

Livingstone want $4.46 each for qty of 100.
or $5.50 ea for singles....for the schott 50ml

plus GST of course


dreamboat


----------



## sosman (17/8/04)

I had a lucky break at Science Supplies Australia today. I was asking about small, autoclavable tubes and the guy came up with "McCartney Tubes". These are very solid 28ml tubes that can be fitted with polypropylene screw caps.

They are $1.80 each though (one-off) and I thought there must be something cheaper. I bought half a dozen anyway, I can always use them for airbrushing


----------



## sosman (17/8/04)

On the way out I was asking about plastic vials and the guy said lets check the samples bin. We found some polycarbonate 15ml tubes and he gave me a fistfull. He asked me whether that was enough and it didn't take long before I had the whole box, probably 200 of them. 

I don't know whether they are suitable for yeast but 200 polycarbonate screw cap vials for nicks I wasn't going to turn down.

Anyway they are made by techno-plas in SA.

http://www.technoplas.com.au/products_15ml_round.php

Is this big enough for a yeast farm. You can buy 1500 of these babies for $280 so if you have a few brewers they work out pretty inexpensive.


----------



## JasonY (17/8/04)

hmmm getting too pricey for me hoops ... the placcy test tubes would be handly ... ahh well the quest continues.


----------



## Hoops (17/8/04)

Yeah, at the price he quoted last week of $2 I was thinking 20-25 but now I may only get 4-5. They are expensive but I think would be worthwhile in the long run as they will last years. Still up in the air though.


----------



## Tony M (27/8/04)

It was said somewhere here that white lab containers were pet bottle blanks so I did a little research.
The blanks are called paracins and they are injection moulded then transferred to a blowmoulder whilst still hot so in this situation they are a bit hard to get because if they are taken off the line at this stage they tend to stick together. However there are injection moulders who make only the paracins and onsell them to the blowmoulders and they make different sizes depending on final bottle size. At this stage I havn't found anyone in perth that makes them but they must exist. There would definitely be several sources in the bigger cities.
If a bottle of water can be retailed for $0.70, surely the paracin can be sourced for very little money. Somebody must know someone in the industry.


----------



## Darren (27/8/04)

Try your local scientific supplier. Ask for 50ml Falcon tubes. These would be perfect for culturing. They are made of polycarbonate and are autoclavable. They also have anti-spill lips on them sour pouring is a breeze.
Darren


----------



## sosman (27/8/04)

I have put those polycarb "test tubes" through the pressure cooker since with no ill effects.


----------



## Hoops (4/5/05)

OK I'm looking at getting into yeast slants so am looking for some small test tube kind of containers and I was thinking of this type......




Does anyone know what name they go by, as I can't seem to find them on Livingstone?

Hoops


----------



## pint of lager (4/5/05)

Don't know what they are called.

You want a tube that you can see through, has a sealable lid and can be pressure cooked.

Plain test tubes with bungs work ok, but remember, do not pressure cook a sealed container as it may burst. A bit of string will stop a bung from sealing.

Screw tops are nice, remember not to screw tightly, to allow for no pressure buildup.

The problem with science supply houses is to find a suitable vessel that does not come in lots of 10,000.


----------



## JasonY (5/5/05)

Hoops, I think they are called culture tubes on livingstone. Looks like they come in large boxes! although the price is not too bad considering the quantitiy. I am sure if you buy a 1000 you could get rid of a few hundred around here


----------



## bagnol (5/5/05)

As an alternative, try a hippy supplier. The bottles used for essential oils are ideal for yeast storage and are heaps cheaper than lab supply types. Make sure you get metal lids though. Bakelite doesn't like the pressure cooker. Check out New Directions and Heirloom Body Care.

I've no affiliation with either.

Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## Gout (5/5/05)

I use the same test tubes SOS has shown on page 5. These are a treat, platic and can go in the pressure cooker, and cheap if you can get rid of some (i recall they come in large qty)


----------



## Hoops (5/5/05)

JasonY said:


> Hoops, I think they are called culture tubes on livingstone. Looks like they come in large boxes! although the price is not too bad considering the quantitiy. I am sure if you buy a 1000 you could get rid of a few hundred around here
> [post="57575"][/post]​


Rung Livingstone today and those "culture tubes" are basically rimless test tubes without lids.


----------



## sosman (5/5/05)

I have finally put these polycarb tubes to good use:




$0.00 each


----------



## ODDBALL (5/5/05)

You guys are light years ahead of me but I'm sure you know where I am coming from. :huh: 

If you don't mind me asking (and this might sound dumb to some of you) Why do you want these tubes/jars/vials and what are the benefits? :unsure:


----------



## sosman (5/5/05)

ODDBALL said:


> If you don't mind me asking (and this might sound dumb to some of you) Why do you want these tubes/jars/vials and what are the benefits? :unsure:
> [post="57676"][/post]​


Everyone's brew situation is different. For me, I am limited in cold storage space and I am lazy so I don't like reculturing frequently. Another factor is that I decided to buy some not-commonly-available yeasts and they are supplied in this format.

These tubes reportedly remain viable for at least a year in the fridge. This also means that I can keep the original generation around for longer.

It won't stop me storing a cupful of yeast cake in a PET bottle and re-using it. This has a useful life measured in weeks.

I should be honest and say it also fascinates me somewhat and you are never too old to learn new tricks.

I'm not sure if this answered your question.

Oh yes and so far this is all theory - I haven't actually made a culture yet - I am still waiting for my CL-50 and other yeasts to arrive. There are a few other people on this board who might be able to provide more information or straighten me out.


----------



## Hoops (10/5/05)

OK heard back from Rowe scientific about these type of culture tubes





Come in a box of 144 for $270 + GST

Considering if that's worth the dosh to get a few?????


----------



## Gerard_M (10/5/05)

Why not sterilise an old White Labs tube?
I reckon I have close to 100 sitting in a box out the back.
Just a thought
Gerard


----------



## Hoops (10/5/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Why not sterilise an old White Labs tube?
> I reckon I have close to 100 sitting in a box out the back.
> Just a thought
> Gerard
> [post="58303"][/post]​


To steralise them you'd need to put them in an autoclave/pressure cooker and I don't think they'd handle the heat.

I don't mind spending a bit more on equipment that will last a long time which these little culture tubes would be great for, they'd last for years.
I might give Sosmans supplier a call about the plastic ones but I'll wait till the end of the week and see if anyone in the Brisbane Brewing Club wants to split a box or have any better ideas.

Hoops


----------



## ausdb (10/5/05)

On the subject of plastic tubes, I got a price from Perth Scientific last week on 9ml culture tubes 14mm OD x 94mm long. They are polycarbonate with caps and are autoclavable.

They only sell them by the box of 1500 and it was $369.50 & GST for the box. I was thinking of splitting them into lots of 100 between 15 people is anyone interested?

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## Gerard_M (10/5/05)

Hoops
You could get an old White Labs vial, rinse in boiling water and leave overnight in sterilant such as Proxitane, a solution of around 1% would do. 
Don't rinse, just shake off the solution & put your yeast in. If you don't get any off flavour or infections then you have developed a low cost method of recycling something you were going to punt. Suck it & see it may just sort your problem out
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## JasonY (12/5/05)

ausdb said:


> They only sell them by the box of 1500 and it was $369.50 & GST for the box. I was thinking of splitting them into lots of 100 between 15 people is anyone interested?




I would be inetersted, only need 13 more now


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/5/05)

> They only sell them by the box of 1500 and it was $369.50 & GST for the box. I was thinking of splitting them into lots of 100 between 15 people is anyone interested?



I would take 100 off your hands Ausdb, let me know if it's a goer.

Andrew


----------



## Gout (12/5/05)

i use 20ml tubes and they are great, bit worried 9ml is a tad small?

if i could get more of these 20ml tubes i would, however 1500 is like 1450 more than i need


----------



## Tim (12/5/05)

> They only sell them by the box of 1500 and it was $369.50 & GST for the box. I was thinking of splitting them into lots of 100 between 15 people is anyone interested?



These tubes are designed for use in a centrifuge and are good for storing yeast in. However, just be warned that they are usually not supplied with lids, and they need to be purchased seperately. Thus the quoted price may not be the only cost.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Hoops (16/5/05)

Anyone interested in getting any of these ones?







Would need a minimum order of 144 though. $2.06ea


----------



## JasonY (16/5/05)

Hoops is that 144 of them each or in total? I would go for 15 or so.


----------



## Hoops (16/5/05)

144 total
Come in a box of 144 so if we can get a few guys that want 15-20 ea would only need 7-10 people. I will see if anyone in my HB club want any.

Hoops


----------



## ausdb (16/5/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> I would take 100 off your hands Ausdb, let me know if it's a goer.
> Andrew
> [post="58741"][/post]​





Gout said:


> i use 20ml tubes and they are great, bit worried 9ml is a tad small?
> [post="58760"][/post]​





Tim said:


> These tubes are designed for use in a centrifuge and are good for storing yeast in. However, just be warned that they are usually not supplied with lids, and they need to be purchased seperately. Thus the quoted price may not be the only cost.
> [post="58765"][/post]​





Hoops said:


> 144 total
> Come in a box of 144 so if we can get a few guys that want 15-20 ea would only need 7-10 people. I will see if anyone in my HB club want any.
> [post="59226"][/post]​



This is all getting way confusing!!!!

Tim I am sure the price was with caps.

Gout we could get a different size if thats what people want

AndrewQLD Thanks for your interest, Jason Y has expressed interest as well

But I am sort of interested in the glass ones Hoops has found. Glass tends to give me more of a warm fuzzy feeling than polycarb but we could get a stack more ploycarb ones for the price.

How do we do a poll?
Question 1 Glass or polycarb
Question 2 what size? 9ml 15ml or 20ml???

What does everyone else think???

Ausdb


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/5/05)

Ausdb,
I am happy to go with whatever I can get, but here's my 2 bobs worth,

Glass would be better,
15 or 20 ml,

if we go with Hoops version then I would take 20 of them instead of the 100 I posted to you.
Either way I don't mind, so long as I can get some.

Andrew


----------



## pint of lager (16/5/05)

Just measured the volume of the test tubes here, 15ml with a length of 100mm. This seems to work well size wise.

I also couldn't decide, glass or plastic so bought some of each. Have only used the glass style to make slants. The glass test tubes have red rubber bungs to fit. The plastic are autoclavable with autoclavable screw lids.

Don't forget to allow for streaking plenty of slants, you will want to do at three per yeast to allow for any infectioned ones to be chucked out. Then you will want to swap some around with other brewers and the glass ones don't bounce very well. So you will want more tubes rather than less.

The tubes Hoops has found look very nice, but are a bit pricey.


----------



## ausdb (16/5/05)

Just going on Pint of lagers info then plastic may be better?

I have confirmation the 9ml price did include the cap which works out at a smidge over 27c per tube, plus the cost of posting them to wherever you are.

I am getting a price on the 15mL tubes as well, should be in tomorrow
http://www.technoplas.com.au/products_15ml_round.php (these ones)

Unless there are a lot of takers I reckon 100 should be the miniumum.

Cheers
Ausdb


----------



## berto (16/5/05)

At that price ill grab 100 of them. 
The family isnt happy with 600mL bottles of yeast in the fridge.


----------



## Hoops (16/5/05)

I'm keen to get both plastic and glass, so I will grab 100 of the Placcy ones please Ausdb.

I'm still looking at getting some glass ones so if anyone else is interested let me know.

Hoops


----------



## JasonY (16/5/05)

Hmm this is getting confusing! Ok well I will grab 100 plastic and that will do me (sorry Hoops). Will be interested in the price of the 15ml ones.

Assuming the order goes through.


----------



## jgriffin (16/5/05)

I want some of those placy ones. Glass doesn't bounce.


----------



## sosman (16/5/05)

Hoops said:


> [post="59207"][/post]​


This is the style that the slants from brewsters yeast came in.

I have the 15 ml technoplas polycarbonate ones that someone else posted the link to. They have been good so far. They look like:


----------



## BrissyBrew (16/5/05)

Hoops I am interested in the glass "culture tubes", what are the lids made of, what temperature are they rated for. If suitable I would be interested in at least 40. Drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/5/05)

Hi AusDb,

I'll take 100 of the plastic ones, 15ml size would be great.

Hoops,
I will still go for 20 of the glass ones too if you end up getting them.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Hoops (16/5/05)

Cool well that's about 100 of the culture tubes spoken for, 50 to go and I'll order them.

Hoops


----------



## Hoops (16/5/05)

sosman said:


> This is the style that the slants from brewsters yeast came in.
> [post="59272"][/post]​


Yeah, I'm thinking that if a company is using them despite their extra cost they must be pretty good.
What was the cost of them incl postage?


----------



## ausdb (16/5/05)

Ok so as of 1815 WA time tonight I have the following takers

QLD
AndrewQLD=100
Hoops=100
JGriffin=100

NSW
Berto=100

WA
JasonY=100
Ausdb=100

Thats 600 so far, I can probably take another 100 which should give me a lifetime supply but we need a few more. If you want some then please quote this reply and add your state and quantity. If people are close enough it may be better to just ship them to the one place and you can split them up there.

Ausdb


----------



## TidalPete (16/5/05)

ausdb said:


> Just going on Pint of lagers info then plastic may be better?
> 
> I have confirmation the 9ml price did include the cap which works out at a smidge over 27c per tube, plus the cost of posting them to wherever you are.
> 
> ...



Ausdb, put me down for 40 of the 15ml ones (with caps) if you are happy with the price from Technoplas.


----------



## sosman (16/5/05)

Hoops said:


> sosman said:
> 
> 
> > This is the style that the slants from brewsters yeast came in.
> ...


Hoops - each yeast + agar + culture tube was $US5. I don't know what kind of plastic the cap is made of, presumably you can whack it in the pressure cooker?


----------



## ausdb (17/5/05)

Update here on prices, the 15mL size work out to 37.33 cents each as against 27.1 cents for the 9mL ones

Does anyone have a problem with paying a bit extra?

Ausdb


----------



## Hoops (17/5/05)

Sounds good mate. Still up for 100 here


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/05)

I'm still right for 40 of the 15ml ones thanks ausdb. The price includes caps I take it?


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/5/05)

I'm in to, thanks Ausdb
andrew


----------



## nonicman (17/5/05)

ausdb said:


> Ok so as of 1815 WA time tonight I have the following takers
> 
> QLD
> AndrewQLD=100
> ...



Added 40 for QLD, Tidelpete is close to me (and I owe a visit  ).

Thanks ausdb


----------



## ausdb (17/5/05)

Tidalpete said:


> I'm still right for 40 of the 15ml ones thanks ausdb. The price includes caps I take it?
> [post="59378"][/post]​



Tidalpete at this stage we haven't even cracked the 1000 mark in quantity required so I am not really prepared to take orders for less than 100, once we crack the 1000 mark I may consider taking orders for 50.

Basically I don't want to shell out over $500 and have a pile of tubes sitting there that I will never use in a lifetime, which I think is fair. This ia just meant be a way of everyone getting access to something that is too many/much for one person to get on their own.

Ausdb


----------



## nonicman (17/5/05)

Ausdb, I'll take 100 (and can split with Tidelpete), unless Tidelpete wants 100.


----------



## Hoops (17/5/05)

Nonicman & Tidalpete

If you want less than 100 maybe get 100 between the 2 of you??

Hoops

EDIT - 1 minute too slow with my reply


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/05)

Hoops said:


> Nonicman & Tidalpete
> 
> If you want less than 100 maybe get 100 between the 2 of you??
> 
> ...



Good Idea Hoops. Nonicman & I are in for 100. I'll leave all the details to him. :super:


----------



## Hoops (17/5/05)

Spoke to another Lab Supplier in Brisbane today about the glass culture tubes, just waiting for the fax quote


----------



## berto (18/5/05)

Yeah extra price is fine with me.


----------



## ausdb (20/5/05)

OK we have 800 spoken for so far, takers are listed below. 
Cost is $37.35 per 100 PLUS the cost of a Toughbag and postage to wherever you are. Don't send any dough yet! till we get closer to a number to make it worthwhile.

AndrewQLD=100
Hoops=100
JGriffin=100
Tidalpete/nonicman=100

Berto=100
Gout=100

JasonY=100
Ausdb=100

Come on guys, pass the word around to your non ahb brewer mates please!!!

Ausdb


----------



## Doc (20/5/05)

Ausdb,

Put me down for 100 of the 15ml polycarb with caps.

Top work.
Beers,
Doc


----------



## bagnol (20/5/05)

> OK we have 800 spoken for so far, takers are listed below.
> Cost is $37.35 per 100 PLUS the cost of a Toughbag and postage to wherever you are. Don't send any dough yet! till we get closer to a number to make it worthwhile.
> 
> AndrewQLD=100
> ...



Hi Ausdb

I'll take 100 also.

Bagnol.


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

BrissyBrew said:


> Hoops I am interested in the glass "culture tubes", *what are the lids made of, what temperature are they rated for*. If suitable I would be interested in at least 40. Drop me an email [email protected]
> [post="59273"][/post]​


OK called Science Supply in Brisbane who has the glass ones for around $150 for 100 so they're a bit cheaper. He said the ones they have are on special so only at this price for a little while.
They have phenolic lids with teflon liners and are suitable for autoclaving.
They have 150 with lids left.

Hoops


----------



## ausdb (20/5/05)

Hoops said:


> OK called Science Supply in Brisbane who has the glass ones for around $150 for 100 so they're a bit cheaper. [post="59830"][/post]​



Hi Hoops I will take some glass ones as well say 15

Ausdb


----------



## ausdb (20/5/05)

Doc said:


> Put me down for 100 of the 15ml polycarb with caps.
> Doc





bagnol said:


> I'll take 100 also.
> Bagnol.



Looks like this baby is gonna fly! 1000 now, I also posted on the ozcraftbrewers list for those who lurk there.

Ausdb


----------



## dodge (20/5/05)

ausdb said:


> OK we have 800 spoken for so far, takers are listed below.
> Cost is $37.35 per 100 PLUS the cost of a Toughbag and postage to wherever you are. Don't send any dough yet! till we get closer to a number to make it worthwhile.
> 
> AndrewQLD=100
> ...



Thanks for the opportunity to buy some more tubes. You can put me down for 100 and I will keep an eye on this thread to find out how you require payment to be made.

Struth, my first post and I am already spending more money.... What a great hobby this is.

Regards

Dodge


----------



## jgriffin (20/5/05)

Hoops - i'll take a few glass ones as well, say 10 or so?


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

Righto just got back from the Lab Supplier with 150 of the glass screw-top test tubes! B) 
Doin some slants this weekend!
I bought the whole 150 as that's all they had left.
They cost $1.90ea incl GST

Hoops


----------



## TidalPete (20/5/05)

Hoops said:


> Anyone interested in getting any of these ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checking. What size are they again Hoops? :blink: :blink:


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

16mm x 100mm

not sure of volume

They are exactly the same as the ones in the photo above


----------



## berto (20/5/05)

1.6*10 gives about 16ml. Allow for the bulb on the bottom and id say these are 15mL tubes


----------



## sosman (20/5/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Just checking. What size are they again Hoops? :blink: :blink:
> [post="59945"][/post]​


The are almost the same size as the polycarbonate (15ml) ones pictured elsewhere.


----------



## Batz (20/5/05)

Are the glass ones better than the poly ones?

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/5/05)

Hoops,
Have you got 10 of those to spare? if so I will take them.
PM me if you have them available with details.

Andrew


----------



## Darren (20/5/05)

Batz said:


> Are the glass ones better than the poly ones?
> 
> Batz
> [post="59959"][/post]​




Batz,
The glass ones will be clearer and less likely to scratch. Handy if trying to pick colonies with a loop


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

I have put aside:

40-50 for Brissybrew
20 for AndrewQLD
15 for Ausdb
10 for JGriffin

so I have about 30-40 left


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

Darren said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Are the glass ones better than the poly ones?
> ...


Glass also has the advantge of being able to flame the mouth and I would think they would last a lot longer than plastic


----------



## sosman (20/5/05)

Darren said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Are the glass ones better than the poly ones?
> ...


From what I can tell my polycarbonate ones are just as clear as my glass ones. The glass ones will presumably last longer if you don't drop them. As for scratching, polycarb is pretty resistant. I have reused a few several times and there is no real sign of scratching.

I am sure which ever ones you buy, you will be able to culture in them. The glass ones do have a slight shoulder which could help avoid molten agar slurping the lid.

You probably want three tubes for each yeast. Your master copy, backup and working copy but two is better than one.


----------



## sosman (20/5/05)

Hoops said:


> Glass also has the advantge of being able to flame the mouth and I would think they would last a lot longer than plastic
> [post="59974"][/post]​


I am pretty new at this but I think flaming is less relevant with screw caps. I haven't managed to get an infected one yet out of the whole 18 I have done


----------



## Darren (20/5/05)

Sos,
Hot loops will also burn polycarbonate tubes. Continued pressure cooking will also cause them to "craze" making them opaque.
Polycarbonate are best suited to disposable applications. Ie use then once or twice then ditch them.


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

That's what i was thinking with long term - crazing or plastic going opaque


----------



## sosman (20/5/05)

Darren said:


> Sos,
> Hot loops will also burn polycarbonate tubes. Continued pressure cooking will also cause them to "craze" making them opaque.
> Polycarbonate are best suited to disposable applications. Ie use then once or twice then ditch them.
> [post="59992"][/post]​


Whatever. Some have been through pressure cooker a few times already.

When my 100 or so run out I will consider glass. I got them for nothing so it was a no brainer for me. So far they are working beautifully.


----------



## Hoops (20/5/05)

You suck Sos - wish I could get some free


----------



## sosman (21/5/05)

Hoops said:


> You suck Sos - wish I could get some free
> [post="60004"][/post]​


Well if you wander into a lab supplies joint and rummage through the samples section you just might.


----------



## Hoops (21/5/05)

My problem is getting there after work before they shut but I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Darren (21/5/05)

sosman said:


> Hoops said:
> 
> 
> > Glass also has the advantge of being able to flame the mouth and I would think they would last a lot longer than plastic
> ...



Sos,
flaming is important with screw caps too. The lip is the most likely place to have media/agar and bacterial growth.

From the 10,000 odd stabs I have cultured from I would go the glass ones.
cheers
Darren


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/5/05)

Ausdb,
Any idea if the tubes and lids are still going ahead??

Andrewqld


----------



## berto (30/5/05)

Yeah alls been quiet on the culturing front. Are people still interested in getting these?


----------



## ausdb (31/5/05)

Hi Guys

I think we are roughly at 1000 mark so only 2/3 the way there. I iwll go through some emails tomorrow after work and let you all know what the numbers are up to 

Ausdb


----------



## Gout (31/5/05)

i think i can (?!?!) add another 100 to the total (via the brew club) yet to confirm


----------



## Gout (3/6/05)

any further info on this buy? 

whats our numbers at?

time frame?


----------



## sintax69 (3/6/05)

Hoops 

If you have any left can i get 10 will pm you now


----------



## Doc (6/6/05)

ausdb,

What is the latest ?
My stir plates have been in full production and I'm needing some tubes for my yeast.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (7/6/05)

What was the cost for the standard amount of tubes??(50, 100, ???)

I might jump in if its numbers of people you need...


----------



## ausdb (7/6/05)

Ok guys here is where its at (I think?) 
Hoops has declined as he has shiny glass tubes now!
The price is $37.35 per 100 plus a toughbag and postage to your location if you only want 50 then make it $19 plus postage. Please don't ask for less than 50!!!!

AndrewQLD100
Jgriffin 100
Tidalpete/nonicman 100
Berto 100
Gout 100
JasonY 100
Ausdb 100
Doc 100
Bagnol 100
Batz 100
Gryphon brewing	50

Total	1050

At the moment there are not enough people to go ahead, I cant afford to shell out and have lots sitting there with other brewing things to buy. As I have said before I'm not in this to make money its a chance for us all to get some. If you want in then reply to this post and put your quantities at the bottom

Cheers Aus


----------



## BrissyBrew (8/6/05)

I will take 100


----------



## Hoops (8/6/05)

Bugger it put me down for 100. I'm happy to have them sent with JGriffins or BrissyBrews.

Did the Brissy guys want to get them sent in one package?

Hoops


----------



## BRAD T (8/6/05)

Hi ausdb,
I will take 50 if possible. Send me a PM regarding how and when you want payment and I will send you the address to post them to.


Cheers
BradT :super:

Any one else in Canberra area that is interested, we may be able to get them all posted in the same parcel to save hassle for Aus.


----------



## ausdb (8/6/05)

Ok now we're getting somewhere its up to 1350 almost there!

AndrewQLD	100
Hoops	100
Jgriffin	100
Tidalpete/nonicman	100
Berto	100
Gout	100 
JasonY	100
Ausdb	100
Doc	100
Bagnol	100
Gryphon brewing	50
Batz	100
WCB	50
Brissybrew	100
BradT	50

Total	1350

Just looking back a few posts Gout can you confirm 100 or 200 yet? if 200 I will put the order in as I have been given a 14 day lead time on supply

Cheers ausdb


----------



## Airgead (8/6/05)

ausdb said:


> Ok now we're getting somewhere its up to 1350 almost there!
> 
> 
> [post="62766"][/post]​



Make that total 1450. I'll take 100. Let me know how/when you need the money.

Anyone in Sydney want to combine postage and save a few $?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## ausdb (8/6/05)

Ok with airhead in as well it makes 1450 as he said and I am prepared to bite the bullet on this one, just hope the missus doesnt look at thew visa statement for a few weeks!

I will ring Perth scientific tomorrow place the order and try and find out how bulk 50 or 100 of these things is, then I will be able to get an idea of postage costs

Cheers Ausdb

AndrewQLD 100
Hoops 100
Jgriffin 100
Tidalpete/nonicman 100
Berto 100
Gout 100 
JasonY 100
Ausdb 100
Doc 100
Bagnol 100
Gryphon brewing 50
Batz 100
WCB 50
Brissybrew 100
BradT 50
Airhead 100

Total 1450


----------



## sintax69 (10/6/05)

May as well round it up to 1500 ill take 50 send me a pm with the details pls ausdb


----------



## Gout (10/6/05)

I will stick to 100

sounds like ready to order


----------



## NRB (11/6/05)

If you can add another 100, I'll take them.


----------



## ausdb (12/6/05)

UPDATE

NRB sorry the carton was 1500 all spoken for now, unless anyone wants to share some.

Sintax you got the last 50

Once they arrive I can work out postage and payment, I would prefer bank deposit to my account or cash if you are in Perth

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## NRB (13/6/05)

No problem - it was worth asking. If someone falls through at least you've got a backup person


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/6/05)

Hi Ausdb,

Any idea when the yeast containers will be coming through?

Andrew


----------



## ausdb (28/6/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Any idea when the yeast containers will be coming through?
> [post="65236"][/post]​



Still waiting for them, be assured I will let everyone know when they are arrive. In the meantime could everyone please PM me their postal address so I can get onto working out how much postage will be (I need to find out how bulky they are as well)

Cheers ausdb


----------



## sosman (28/6/05)

ausdb said:


> (I need to find out how bulky they are as well)
> [post="65280"][/post]​


The box I have is 200 x 200 x 130 mm.


----------



## ausdb (29/6/05)

sosman said:


> The box I have is 200 x 200 x 130 mm.



Thanks sosman, how many were in that box?


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

I've started checking out getting a test tube rack to hold my tubes of yeast.

Science Supply Australia has a 60 place tray for 16mm OD tubes (ours are 14mm OD) for $13.50 and it comes in White, Blue, Yellow and Red.

Does anyone know of a better price else where, or can get trade pricing ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## homebrewworld.com (5/7/05)

Doc,
Have a quick search on ebay.
I think i saw test-tube holders on there recently.
I guess i should have posted the link when i saw it eh, sorry.


----------



## Airgead (5/7/05)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Doc,
> Have a quick search on ebay.
> I think i saw test-tube holders on there recently.
> I guess i should have posted the link when i saw it eh, sorry.
> [post="66184"][/post]​



I looked at getting a rack from Mcnan Biological on Ebay. Only about US$5 to buy.. but due to the size about US$10 to post  

Ended up getting a 50 slot from livingstone - $6.70. Postage was $10 but I got a bunch of other stuff at the time so it wasn't that bad.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

Cheers Airgead,

Have just registered for Livingstones website to see pricing (while you were posting).

Their don't hold as much, but are stackable, but don't come in different colours, but are cheaper. mmmmmmmmmmm :lol:



> Description stackable, 50 positions
> Hole Diameter 16mm
> Size (mm) 235 x 110 x 75
> Unit Sold Per Piece



Doc


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Doc,
> Have a quick search on ebay.
> I think i saw test-tube holders on there recently.
> I guess i should have posted the link when i saw it eh, sorry.
> [post="66184"][/post]​



I've had a quick look at eBay too, but mainly 6 hole tube holders.

Doc


----------



## Airgead (5/7/05)

Doc said:


> Cheers Airgead,
> 
> Their don't hold as much, but are stackable, but don't come in different colours, but are cheaper. mmmmmmmmmmm :lol:
> 
> [post="66187"][/post]​



Doc

They do come in assorted colours acording to the woman at livingstone I spoke to... its just that the colour you get is random.

Mine is a very fetching shade of pink.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tim (5/7/05)

I would avoid buying stuff from livingstone as most of their stock is either secondhand or surplus equiptment and usually comes either broken or in poor condition.
At work (here in a pharmaceutical research lab) we buy most of our stuff from crown scientific, as it usually represents the best value and service. I know they have a large range of test tube racks.
If you live in Sydney you could pop into Lomb scientific at Taren Point. They are usually pretty good.
And if you work for a Charity or Government department you can buy Racks through Q-Stores, which would be your cheapest option.

Just passing on my experiences through ordering stuff for work. Not affiliated with any of these businesses etc.

Edit. spelling


----------



## sosman (5/7/05)

Test tube racks are easy to make. Also don't forget to acquire one that will handle the pressure cooker like this one I made from sheet aluminium:


----------



## Gout (13/7/05)

any updates on these test tubes? i am hanging out for mine to make up some more slants

cheers


----------



## pint of lager (13/7/05)

Sos, you show some petri dishes in there stacked one on top of the other. I was under the impression they should be a single layer with the lids propped slightly ajar.


----------



## ausdb (13/7/05)

Gout said:


> any updates on these test tubes? i am hanging out for mine to make up some more slants



Tubes are in and I will pick them up 2morrow, should be able to post some by friday. I dont have everyones addresses yet, I will post a list tonight of who I still need details for.

Cheers Ausdb


----------



## sosman (13/7/05)

pint of lager said:


> Sos, you show some petri dishes in there stacked one on top of the other. I was under the impression they should be a single layer with the lids propped slightly ajar.
> [post="67050"][/post]​


You got me there. Not being a pro in this field I have no idea but I couldn't imagine much of a difference. I have some plated yeast that is about 2 months old done in those two dishes and they have survived all that time with no sign of infection.


----------



## ausdb (14/7/05)

ausdb said:


> Tubes are in and I will pick them up 2morrow, should be able to post some by friday. I dont have everyones addresses yet, I will post a list tonight of who I still need details for.



Ok could the following please PM me their address details

AndrewQLD
Jgriffin
Tidalpete/nonicman
Bagnol
Batz
Brissybrew

I will PM my bank details once I have sent a few off and worked out what postage is

Ausdb


----------



## Airgead (14/7/05)

ausdb said:


> I will PM my bank details once I have sent a few off and worked out what postage is
> 
> Ausdb
> [post="67110"][/post]​



If you know how big the package is and how much it weighs, go to the aus post web site. They have an online calculator that will tell you postage costs without having to go to the post office and spend money before we all pay you..

Cheers
Dave


----------



## ausdb (16/7/05)

THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!



OMG what have I got myself in for? the bags of tubes are in 250's but there's one bag only of caps and theres 1500 of the buggers in it and my scales arent that accurate. Any sandgropers there have a spare set of 0.1g scales I could borrow so I can just weight out 50 and 100 of the caps 

JasonY and any other WCB members I will bring yours to Big Als today, I wil also get one lot of 50 and one lot of 100 to the post office as well (lucky dip who gets sent theirs first!) then I will know what size bag and a postage weight so I can work everyone elses out.

Cheers Ausdb


----------



## Doc (16/7/05)

My god.
What have you got yourself in for :lol:
I'm sure everyone will appreciate your efforts ausdb. Top job.

Doc


----------



## Gout (16/7/05)

yeah great work! and thanks again for your efforts


----------



## sosman (16/7/05)

Time to buy some agar and fire up the pressure cooker if you haven't already.

I have cut back to 7 g/100 ml of malt - see http://brewiki.org/Yeast/Culturing


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/7/05)

Hi Sosman,

i usually keep some of my wort after the boil (2lt) for starters, do you think it would be possible to use the wort with agar for yeast plating.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## pint of lager (16/7/05)

If you are using slants, go for it.

But if you are using petri dishes and selecting individual colonies for long term storage, I suggest sticking to the same recipe for every plate.

When selecting individual colonies, you look at the macro size and shape of colonies. If you keep changing the nutrient levels and sg of the base wort, I suspect the colony size will vary. So to take one variable out, I use DME at the same rate as starter wort.


----------



## JasonY (16/7/05)

Thanks for organising this Darryn, didn't see you leave Al's brew day today. Can't wait to get some yeast into them now.

Must have been fun counting!


----------



## sosman (17/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> i usually keep some of my wort after the boil (2lt) for starters, do you think it would be possible to use the wort with agar for yeast plating.
> [post="67400"][/post]​


Sure, as POL said, try to keep some consistency with gravity and other variables. Having said that, I have reduced my malt about 30% and will consider reducing it a bit more.

Also, if you have DME on hand, you need buggerall and you have to sterilise it anyway. The other thing that comes to mind is that depending on how you collect your wort, it should be free of most break material which will make the slants clearer.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/7/05)

Thanks for the replies POL and Sosman, When I get my tubes i will give it a try and see how it goes, can't wait to start my bank.

cheers Anndrew


----------



## ausdb (18/7/05)

Ok guys

I sent the test parcels off today, for the people buying 100 its going to be easiest to use a 3kg express post satchel which works out all up to $47.50 each, but you cant fit really more than 100 in the satchel

For the 50 buyers its either way so the all up cost will be $24.50

I am sending a PM to you all now, cheers and happy yeast collecting, Please use your aussiehomebrewer nickname in the payment description.

And for the interested ones I worked out a cheats way of counting the caps, 5 rows of 20 = 100. There was 1 cap left over so the manufacturer must have some pretty accurate measuring weighing equipment!


Cheers and Beers :beer: 

Ausdb


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/05)

Ausdb,

I got my vials today :super: , thanks for all the trouble you went too. Now to start my yeast banks. I'm excited  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## PeterS (27/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Ausdb,
> 
> I got my vials today :super: , thanks for all the trouble you went too. Now to start my yeast banks. I'm excited
> 
> ...



Half your luck Andrew. I missed out on this for one reason or another and now I have to search for cheap sources on my own. I wonder if Ausdb has some spares??? 

:chug: :beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## berto (27/7/05)

Mine arrived too. 
thanks for all the hard work

Rob


----------



## Hoops (27/7/05)

ausdb

mine arrived today, very happy, perfect size.
Appreciate all the hard work involved with the bulk orders so thanks very much for that.
Now, to fill them.............

Hoops


----------



## Gout (27/7/05)

yep i got mine also - thanks heaps wooo hoo


----------



## BrissyBrew (27/7/05)

I got mine too thanks a job well done


----------



## Doc (27/7/05)

Mine pitched too.
Thanks again ausdb. Top job.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (27/7/05)

Mine arrived today as well

Thankyou for doing this , I know bulk orders do have there moments :blink: 

Cheers
Batz


----------



## sintax69 (28/7/05)

Thanks Got mine too

Cheeers


----------



## TidalPete (29/7/05)

BrissyBrew said:


> I got mine too thanks a job well done
> [post="68851"][/post]​



Our tubes have arrived safely. Many thanks Ausdaub for all your time & effort. :super: You are a star.

:beer:


----------



## Airgead (29/7/05)

Ausdb

Although i've already PMd you and let you know my tubes arrived I thought I would add my voice to the public chorus of thanks and appreciation.

It was a huge effort. You are a champion.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bagnol (1/8/05)

Yep. The tubes arrived on Monday or Tuesday I think.  I actually transferred a couple of yeasts to them on the weekend. Looks as though they are exactly what I needed.

I really appreciate the effort that went into this buy. I live in a small town in the South West of Victoria and as such, it is difficult for me to get hold of some of the brewing items that I require. The internet is a big help, but when it comes to items such as lab equipment, the cost becomes a bit too prohibitive (I find it difficult to justify to 'er indoors $28 for postage when I'm buying $10 worth of petri dishes). That is when things like this bulk buy really come into their own.

Again, thanks. I hope I can return the favor someday.

Cheers
Bagnol.


----------



## BRAD T (1/8/05)

Aus, I have sent a PM to you, my tubes arrived sat morning. Tops.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## ausdb (1/8/05)

Hi All

I have received word from everyone now that their tubes arrived safe and sound. Thanks everyone for being patient and hopefully we can all do some yeast swapping down the track

Ausdb


----------



## ozbrewer (1/8/05)

just out of interest did anyone get more then they need....i missed out on this thread


----------



## Doc (7/8/05)

Anyone worked out the best way of labelling them ? Write on top. Write on tube. Some sort of labels or round dots ?
Filling 10 right now with Alt yeast.
Also ended up making my own TT holder. A piece of 4x2 with the appropriate sized holes :lol:

Doc


----------



## pint of lager (7/8/05)

Doc, I label mine by writing on a piece of paper and taping this to the tube. 

It will never fall off, and the tape protects the writing from being affected by moisture.

Yeast strain, date and source goes on the tube, making sure it doesn't obscure the beasties sleeping on the bottom.

Slants get popped in individual plastic snaplock bags with the same info on the outside.


----------



## PeterS (7/8/05)

Doc said:


> Anyone worked out the best way of labelling them ? Write on top. Write on tube. Some sort of labels or round dots ?
> Filling 10 right now with Alt yeast.
> Also ended up making my own TT holder. A piece of 4x2 with the appropriate sized holes :lol:
> 
> ...



I just like to keep mine simple doc. I mark mine with Y and a consecutive number and I keep a tab of them in BeerSmith which than gives me a chance to record the generation number, date it was propagated etc. Y1 for example was my 1056 American Ale. (Y1/1 indicates the first generation for quick reference) Oh, I can see a new temprite label coming up here for small vials...

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Doc (17/8/05)

Doc said:


> Also ended up making my own TT holder. A piece of 4x2 with the appropriate sized holes :lol:



My wife caught sight of my TT holder tonight.
Extreme laughter :lol:

Beers,
Doc

BTW, my wife is a Cytogeneticist, so I'm going to be the laughing stock of her lab tomorrow.


----------



## Hoops (17/8/05)

Just starting using the test tubes this week. I'm glad I got 100 of them as I think I would run out of them quickly with only 50.
I have done about 20 slants that are ready to be inoculated, so will keep them on hand for when i need them later.
Did about another 20 with sterile water ready for yeast samples from bottles or for yeast storage from the plates.

As far as labeling I do the same as others - write on a piece of paper (strain & date) then attatch with sticky tape. Easy, secure, effective, quick etc.

Once again thanks to ausdb for doing the bulk buy and once again I appreciate AHB for making it all possible.
:beer: 
Hoops


----------



## ozbrewer (17/8/05)

Doc said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Also ended up making my own TT holder. A piece of 4x2 with the appropriate sized holes :lol:
> ...






ok let me get this right Doc

Mrs Doc works in a lab...........and you have substandard TT racks.......????


----------



## Doc (17/8/05)

Maybe not after tomorrow Oz. 

Doc


----------



## Linz (17/8/05)

ozbrewer said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Doc said:
> ...




Leave Mrs Doc's racks out of this...Alright!!!


----------



## ozbrewer (17/8/05)

hahahaha


----------



## ozbrewer (17/8/05)

ok so thanks for the slap in the face, i just but a TT in MS Ozbreers cleavage


not recomended











but a stable temprature


----------



## Linz (17/8/05)

hahaha


----------



## ozbrewer (17/8/05)

As i missed out on this lot, im willing to orgaise the next bulk buy, anyone else interested?...ausdb, can you forward any info to me?


----------



## ausdb (18/8/05)

Hoops said:


> Did about another 20 with sterile water ready for yeast samples from bottles or for yeast storage from the plates.
> 
> Once again thanks to ausdb for doing the bulk buy and once again I appreciate AHB for making it all possible.
> [post="72472"][/post]​



Aaw shuck Hoops you make me blush!!

Quick question how much yeast are you supposed to collect to store under sterile water? I just got a shiny new pressure cooker for my birthday  and are going to start saving a bit of my 1st generations fro each smackpack from now on.

Cheers Ausdb


----------



## pint of lager (18/8/05)

Wander over to the Craftbrewers' site. Check out Graham Sanders' article on sterile water storage method.

Print it out, read and reread it. There is a lot of information in there. After you have been farming for a while, go back over Graham's notes, it is amazing what you pick up. These notes are an excellent soure of info for anyone who is farming. The comments on sanitation are for anyone dealing with yeasts.

Also, go to Sos's brewwiki site. He has lots of yeast farming sites listed for you to go through and read. Plus of course, Sos's pictures of his yeast farming.

Blank slants seem to last for ages. I have some here that are two years old, and have just streaked them up.

As to how much yeast to store under sterile water (note this is sterile tap water, not distilled water) from your perfect plate, select at least six colonies. These colonies should be average colonies, not too big, not too small, uniform size and good colour. You are using the macro shape of the colonies to select for healthy representative yeast sample.


----------



## PeterS (18/8/05)

ozbrewer said:


> As i missed out on this lot, im willing to orgaise the next bulk buy, anyone else interested?...ausdb, can you forward any info to me?
> [post="72485"][/post]​



Count me in as I also missed out. 

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Voosher (4/11/06)

Where are people sourcing vials or similar for yeast storage these days?

It's about time I gave up the Coke PET bottle method. It's taking up too much beer space in the fridge.


----------



## Aaron (4/11/06)

There is a place in Adelaide called Southern Cross Scientific that sell them. I tried to get some from them but they never called me back. I am guessing they don't really like dealing with people buying one box, which is fair enough.

You could see if you have better luck with them.


----------



## razz (4/11/06)

Try these Voosher.  
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/50-x-Polycarbonate-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goatherder (4/11/06)

I use these 30ml polypropylene tubes from proscitech:

http://www.proscitech.com/catalogue/l9.asp

part number LP9025-UL

they cost almost bugger all and I can pressure cook them and split a wyeast 4 ways into them.

Voosher, if you are only after a couple drop me a PM, i'm happy to send you a few.


----------



## DJR (5/11/06)

I bought 100 of the A2580 model 25mL blood/sample tubes from Livingstone the other day.

http://www.livingstone.com.au/search_resul...mp;search=a2580

Cost me $28 including delivery or so. Nice sized containers, a little small but fine for capturing slurry from starters and ferments to reuse. You pretty much have to buy 100 of the things though.

To sterilise them i just pop them in the microwave for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Voosher (6/11/06)

Thanks folks. Responses all very much appreciated.
I'll probably start with the local supplier at Southern Cross but if I find I'm banging my head against a brick wall I'll shift to one of the more reliable suppliers.

goatherder,
A very kind offer but I'm looking to progressively shift the entire yeast collection to small vials so I'll probably have no trouble justifying 50 or so. Your generosity is much appreciated none-the-less.

If anyone in Adelaide is interested I could purchase some additional vials. PM me if you're interested and we'll see if we can sort out something practical. There are some discounts for large orders but nothing that would seem to justify a major bulk buy at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## GreggJ (6/11/06)

Voosher,
Im keen for 50, the above mentioned sound ok if nothing local is better. Aim scientific in Prospect have lab supplies aswell
Cheers
Gregg


----------



## doglet (6/11/06)

Southern Cross Scientific at Panorama have always been helpful to me. I have purchased test tubes, flasks and stir bars from them in the past. I just phoned in the orders and then picked them up. I bought extra stuff whilst in their office and they were fine with that.

I once bought a box of 500 test tubes for yeast dividing but managed to sell a heap of them on this forum at cost price. Check out the details here


----------



## TasChris (6/11/06)

Aaron said:


> There is a place in Adelaide called Southern Cross Scientific that sell them. I tried to get some from them but they never called me back. I am guessing they don't really like dealing with people buying one box, which is fair enough.
> 
> You could see if you have better luck with them.


 I just bought a box of vials from them last month.
Did take a couple of phone calls to sort it out but just had to direct debit to their account and the vials were on their way.
Cost me about $94 including transport to Tas.

Chris


----------



## jamesc (6/11/06)

hey guys i work in the plastics industry and could probably get from one of my customers a box of PET preforms the same as the ones that whitelabs use.
Ill give a few people a call and see what i can organise.

We usually have heaps of samples round the work shop, and for caps i spose you could just use the coopers caps for the pet bottles.


----------



## DJR (6/11/06)

jamesc said:


> hey guys i work in the plastics industry and could probably get from one of my customers a box of PET preforms the same as the ones that whitelabs use.
> Ill give a few people a call and see what i can organise.
> 
> We usually have heaps of samples round the work shop, and for caps i spose you could just use the coopers caps for the pet bottles.



Nice one - the white labs containers are a great size, only problem is they don't stand up straight but the tradeoff is that they are virtually unbreakable and with pure thick slurry poured into them hold a very good cell count. Probably dead cheap to use PET blanks too.


----------



## goatherder (6/11/06)

If you are planning on autoclaving or some other kind of heat sterilisation then PET won't be any good. Go for polypropylene (recycle 5) if you can.


----------



## Voosher (8/11/06)

I've got some further information which I will post in "Bulk Buys".
I'll throw it open to gauge wider interest.

I can just see me swimming in vials and caps a la ausdb :blink:


----------



## TasChris (8/11/06)

goatherder said:


> If you are planning on autoclaving or some other kind of heat sterilisation then PET won't be any good. Go for polypropylene (recycle 5) if you can.




Hmmm too late, had to spend 20 minutes scrapping molten plastic out of the pressure cooker. I went the polystyrene option.
Any one want to buy about 480 non sterilizable vials???? Hope a strong ortho phos solution and giving the buggers a mild steaming will be good enough
Chris


----------



## KillerRx4 (19/2/08)

Sorry to revive an old topic BUT....

Im looking to get hold of a small quantity of tubes for slants & after finding this thread wonder if any of you guys have surplus that never got used that you want to offload?


----------



## kook (19/2/08)

KillerRx4 said:


> Sorry to revive an old topic BUT....
> 
> Im looking to get hold of a small quantity of tubes for slants & after finding this thread wonder if any of you guys have surplus that never got used that you want to offload?



I've bought mine from here:

http://www.proscitech.com.au/cataloguex/online.asp?page=l9

They sell lots of other cool yeast goodies too.


----------



## Adzmax (19/2/08)

kook said:


> I've bought mine from here:
> 
> http://www.proscitech.com.au/cataloguex/online.asp?page=l9
> 
> They sell lots of other cool yeast goodies too.



Same, I use the LP9025-UL VEE BOTTOM TUBES/ CONTAINERS which work really well and they come sterile.


----------



## mickoz (19/2/08)

Adzmax said:


> Same, I use the LP9025-UL VEE BOTTOM TUBES/ CONTAINERS which work really well and they come sterile.



Not sterile according to the description.


----------



## KillerRx4 (19/2/08)

Ahh yeah, Its actually the glass ones I want.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ost&p=58301


----------



## TidalPete (19/2/08)

kook said:


> I've bought mine from here:
> 
> http://www.proscitech.com.au/cataloguex/online.asp?page=l9
> 
> They sell lots of other cool yeast goodies too.



Thanks for the tip kook. I am getting a little short of tubes & the LCA03 = 120H x 16.5 extern. diam. x 14.5mm intern. dia look good to me. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## kook (19/2/08)

I use the 30ml pp with pp lid. I put these in the pressure cooker with 15ml water in each. Then after they're cooled I use a (new) syringe to add 10ml of yeast from the WYeast smack pack. I usually just make 4 tubes worth, then pitch the rest of the yeast into a starter. I then remove the inside pack and add this to the starter too.


----------



## kabooby (8/4/08)

Just ordered 100 of the LP9025-UL VEE BOTTOM TUBES/ CONTAINERS after reading this thread. Hopefully wont take long to come.

My brew fridge doors are full of yeast stubbies ATM so looking forward to getting a bit more space.

Kabooby


----------

